# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Τροφοδοτικό 24V-2A, 5V-1.5A,3.3V-2A

## Ακης12

Γειά σας,καλώς σας βρήκα!
Έκανα μια προσπάθεια να επιδιορθώσω ένα τροφοδοτικό smps αν το λέω καλά και απ ότι βλέπω όλα πήγαν καλά,μετα από πολύ ψάξιμο και έλεγχο βρήκα ένα μοσφετ και την αντίστοιχη αντίσταση οδήγησης του καμμένη,ένα τσιπ που απ ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι ένας ελεγκτής pwm ρεύματος καθώς και κάτι τρανζίστορ καμμένα.Όλα αυτά τα άλλαξα και ενεργοποίησα το τροφοδοτικό αφού είχα ελέγξει όλες τις διοδους και τα υπολοιπα τρανζίστορ ότι είναι καλά.Πήρα το πολύμετρο και μέτρησα τις εξόδους και είδα ότι είναι σωστές αλλά παρατήρησα το εξής,κοντά στις εξόδους των 24,5 και 3.3V έχει κάτι αντιστάσεις,οι αντιστάσεις των 24 βολτ μετα απο καποια λεπτα καινε,είναι δύο 100ohm συνδεδεμένες σε σειρά.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει άλλη φορά για να ξέρω αν και πριν την επισκευή μετά από λίγα λεπτά οι αντιστάσεις αυτές έκαιγαν,είναι φυσιολογικό  αυτό? 

Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα αλλά θέλω να μάθω αν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό.

----------


## klik

Φωτογραφια! Ισως βοηθουν την σταθεροποιηση. Εχουν 24v στα ακρα; 200ωμ; και ζεματανε;;;; δεν αντεχεις να τις ακουμπας;

----------


## Ακης12

Γειά σου κλικ,ναι εχουν 24v στα ακρα και ζεματανε μετα απο λιγη ωρα.Λοιπόν αφερεσα αυτές τις αντιστάσεις και τις μέτρησα και κάτι δεν πάει καλά ή εγώ δεν διαβάζω σωστά τον χρωματικό κώδικα.Τις μέτρησα μια μια ξεχωριστά και έβλεπα ~0.35k ohm στην κάθε μια και σύνολο ενωμένες σε σειρά όπως ήταν κανονικά ~0.70k ohm.Βέβαια τα χρώματα των αντιστασεων είναι καφε-μαυρο-καφέ-χρυσό που σημαίνει ότι είναι 100ohm η κάθε μία....

Η αντιστάσεις εινσι αυτές και απ ότι 
κατάλαβα είναι 5w σωστά? 

Σωστά δεν τα βλέπω τα χρώματα?

----------


## gep58

Λογικά εσύ βλέπεις καλύτερα τα χρώματα παρά από τις φωτο.
Μήπως όμως είναι ΠΟΡΤ-ΠΡΑΣ-ΚΑΦΕ ?
Ειδικά στην πρώτη επάνω δεν δείχνουν να είναι ίδια τα ΚΑΦΕ και το ΜΑΥΡΟ σαν να πρασινίζει λίγο

----------


## Ακης12

Γιώργο η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν τις δεις σε φουλ φωτισμο φενονται τα χρώματα κάπως αλλά από την άλλη αφού δείχνουν 0.35k ohm σωστά λες οτι πρέπει να είναι πορτοκαλί -πράσινο -καφέ δηλαδή 350 ohm άρα λάθος δικό μου,ετσι και αλλιώς τι πιθανότητες υπάρχουν και οι δύο να έχουν "χαλάσει " και να δείχνουν ίδιες τιμές! Το θέμα όμως είναι γιατί ζεματανε??Οι αντιστασεις αυτες ειναι συνδεδεμένες σε σειρά και παράλληλα με την έξοδο,δεν έχω κάποιο φορτίο συνδεδεμένο στην έξοδο.

Το μόνο που δεν έχω ελέγξει είναι το ha17431vp,μπορεί να προέρχεται από εκεί το πρόβλημα?

----------


## gep58

Οι αντιστάσεις δεν έχουν πρόβλημα ούτε υπερθερμαίνονται. H ισχύς που καταναλώνει η κάθε μια είναι περίπου 1/2W και την ίδια ισχύ καταναλώνουν είτε βάλεις φορτίο είτε όχι αφού βρίσκονται πάνω στα 24V.
Για μένα το τροφοδοτικό σου δουλεύει σωστά εφ' όσον όπως λες βγαίνουν οι τάσεις που έχουν οριστεί από τον κατασκευαστή.

----------


## Ακης12

Καλημέρα,κάπου είδα ότι γενικά είναι καλό όταν γίνεται επισκευή ενός τροφοδοτικου καλό είναι στην θέση της ασφάλειας να μπαίνει μια λάμπα ώστε να τσεκάρεις αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά ώστε να γλυτώνεις κάθε φορά τα καμμένα υλικά αν υπάρχει ακόμα κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα.Έτσι έβαλα μια λάμπα στην θέση της ασφάλειας και είδα το εξής, την πρώτη φορά είχα πάνω τις αντιστάσεις αυτές και είδα ότι η λάμπα φωτιζε λίγο όταν το ενεργοποιούσα,μετά αφαιρεσα αυτές τις αντιστάσεις και ξανά ενεργοποίησα το τροφοδοτικό και είδα ότι η λάμπα δεν άναβε καθόλου ύστερα από ένα στηγμιαιο αναμα που έκανε στην αρχή.Άρα αφού οι αντιστάσεις αυτές είναι παράλληλα με την έξοδο θα έχω κάποια κατανάλωση οπότε λογικό να ανάβει λίγο η λάμπα όταν είναι αυτές πάνω.Αν υπολογίσουμε το ρεύμα θα βρούμε ότι είναι Ir = 24V/700R = 0.034A ή 34mA και Pr = 0.001156A*700R = 0.8092W επομένως έχουμε κατανάλωση κοντά στο 1W άρα είναι λογικό να ζεματανε μετα απο λίγο έτσι? Όταν εννοώ ζεματανε θέλω να πω ότι με τα από κάποιο διάστημα δεν μπορεις να τις αγγίζεις.

----------


## xsterg

12v δεν εχει το τροφοδοτικό? μια φωτο του μπορουμε να εχουμε?

----------


## Ακης12

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτές τις μέρες το τροφοδοτικό το έχω πάνω στο μηχάνημα και δουλεύει ακόμα! Δεν μπορούσα να περιμένω το νεο που παράγγειλα,θα αργήσει πολύ!Κάποια μέρα ίσως βρω χρόνο να τραβήξω κάποιες φωτογραφίες απλά πρέπει να το κάνω βίδες το μηχάνημα γιατί δεν είναι εύκολα προσβάσιμο.

Οι συγκεκριμένες αντιστάσεις που είναι παράλληλα με την εξοδο είναι για να κρατάνε σταθερή την τάση? 

Σύμφωνα με τους παραπάνω υπολογισμούς δεν είναι λογική η θέρμανση τους?

Το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει ξανά οπότε μου προέκυψαν κάποιες αμφιβολίες όταν είδα μετά την επισκευή να ζεσταίνονται έντονα οι αντιστάσεις,βέβαια μπορεί να είναι και λογικό.

----------


## klik

Ναι οι αντιστασεις βοηθουν τη διατήρηση ελαχιστου ρεύματος που απαιτει η συγκεκριμένη σχεδιαση που ακολουθηθηκε. Η θερμοτητα δεν ειναι προβλημα, προφανώς δεν αποδιδει περισσοτερη ενεργεια απ οση θα υπολογιζεις με τον γνωστο τυπο... αλλιως θα σε καλουσε ο πετρος ζωγραφου να δουλεψετε μαζι (τους ακροατες του).

----------

